# Psychiatric hospital



## aphonopelma1313 (Sep 7, 2014)

A psychiatric hospital with a lot of decay and nice colours:

1

You get dirty, if you wash... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

2

The tube... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

3

Cubrick... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

4

Light... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

5

Vandalism... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

6

The T... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

7

Decay... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

8

Empty... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

9

Doors... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

10

Cornered... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

11

Mint... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

12

Outside view... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr


----------



## odeon master (Sep 7, 2014)

Amazing shots, love the atmosphere of this place Thanks for posting
THE ODEON


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 7, 2014)

Beautiful  very nicely done!


----------



## brickworx (Sep 7, 2014)

That's proper grimy ... Love the decay on that white door in the 'doors' pic.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 8, 2014)

LOve this. I would go to say these are you best photos to date that ive seen. Great location. Good work


----------



## Derelict-101- (Sep 8, 2014)

These are Ridiculous !!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Sep 8, 2014)

Many thx. The pics are so nice because of the location. The decay and the sun there was awesome...


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 8, 2014)

Corr, that's beautiful. Looks a lovely location and some really stunning decay! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## margatt (Sep 11, 2014)

Interesting location you found. Too bad there wasn’t/isn’t more artifacts in the building. Hand holdable objects always add an immense human dimension. Thanks for sharing this site.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 12, 2014)

Sublime location and shots!


----------

